# OC Bulkhead Weekend Report (Caption Needed)



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Caption needed.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Note to self: never fish with Seasalt!  opcorn:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, for the pic with French...how about -

"Waiting for Miss Seagull"

And for the one with CT, how about...

"Waiting for French's Miss Seagull"


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Daaaannnnggg. I look good!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Who's the mass murderer lookin' mug with the green hat?? <----Not a caption, just a question 


As for the captions:

1. Guy 1: "Does my ass look fat?"
Guy 2: "STFU"

2. Leave bait, use as you please


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

LOL opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

So true


> Note to self: never fish with Seasalt!


Whats up w/ those boats holding in the middle of the channel ?
probaly chasing blues and rocks !


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fingersandclaws said:


> Who's the mass murderer lookin' mug with the green hat?? <----Not a caption, just a question


Man, that looks like a super hip White Latino Black man! Not sure who that is, but he's defintely dressed to impress!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

1. All I did was ask to use his towel.

2. Like wow, man. If you stare at the sun long enough . . .


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

1.it ment nothing to me, i swear!

2.just dont do it in my eye, mmm kay?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

damn


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

1) Guy on right with Husky's hat on... "Hey CT, you know what the slot limit is on them there Green Jon Boat Mackerel? Think I got me a keeper! Whoo hooo, bye bye skunk!" 

2) Had to delete this one. Believe me, it was a good.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll give you two captions:

Tog that Trevor Catches:









Tog that Sea Salt Catches:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

1. "I told you I'd rather go the Mall today."

2. "How did I get here? What am doing here? Where am I?" 
"Do you think the sky really IS falling?"

1. "So, this is the Bulkhead."
2. "Where is the Bulkhead?"


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Captions:

Pic 1: Guy2 - "Quick AK, I got a fish on, but my pants are falling down, could you help pull em up for me"

Guy1 - "GFY"

Pic 2: "Dear Lord. French here again. Would you mind hookin a brother up with a fish? I promise to let it go."

God: "I'm doing my best, but there's some kind of powerful skunk force field blocking me in that area. Move at least 30 feet away from Husky and I'll try again"


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Man Husky, your tog is big and hardy. Seasalt's tog is small and and sickly. 

For future pictures, please keep the tog away from your junk. DNR would not be happy with it at all.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just kidding you Sea Salt. That small one isn't one you caught. I know you didn't catch any! It was actually tagged "property of the WBB".


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Just kidding you Sea Salt. That small one isn't one you caught. I know you didn't catch any! It was actually tagged "property of the WBB".


dude... haahaa..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fingersandclaws said:


> For future pictures, please keep the tog away from your junk. DNR would not be happy with it at all.


Is this how one should hold a tog?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

what is Tunafish doing? what's that sign he is giving to the fish?

Caption needed on this photo!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I think he was afraid it would bite him.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dayum Pete ... you look like you got younger !!! life must be being good to you as of late


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Dayum Pete ... you look like you got younger !!! life must be being good to you as of late


Two straight weeks of fishing will do that to you.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

the man appears to have been rendered temporarily blind & mute -- he is practicing his "signing" clearly under the impression that the sign means "keeper" when in fact it means "toadstool". the onlooker behind him has picked up on this faux pas.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

That's the WBB gang symbol!  Tuna, you're not supposed to show that to the uninitiated!

And, NO, his eyes are not closed. He's just asian.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

"NO, his eyes are not closed. He's just asian."

Man I'm glad an Asian said that!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

"Hey Tuna, open your eyes for the pic!"

"It is open!"

"Seriously, open your eyes!"

"Its open!!!"


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you guys just have too much fun! 

think you should have a decal designed for the WBB (similar to the OBX ones you see everywhere) to display on your cars! maybe it could be shaped like a bucket!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

LMAO! Good one D.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> That's the WBB gang symbol!  Tuna, you're not supposed to show that to the uninitiated!
> 
> And, NO, his eyes are not closed. He's just asian.


LOL!! Wait, I thought I'm oriental!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Big D ... I did not know our taxes dollars funded such a talented cartoonist 

J/K Nice One !!!!

Tuna, you are not Asian or Oriental either. Remember ... you are a Pacific Islander !


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I think he's praying that the tog be 14" or more.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Desperado said:


>


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I vote Husky be named "WBB Director of Urban Culture"


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> I vote Husky be named "WBB Director of Urban Culture"


Frenchie, please read my note in the North Carolina forum for the official WBB procedures. 

Husky, PM me for your title information.


----------

